# Arizona Quail was a blast



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Spent a day and a half chasing quail around the Arizona desert with my son, Got to try out the new Weatherby shotgun and enjoyed some laughs with my son. We put 17 miles on the boots, got 8 birds and missed countless others, i need to practice some more! But i did pull off a double the first morning, the second day we switched to 6 shot and had better success than the 7.5 shot, it seemed as if the 7.5 shot wouldn't bring them down and without a dog we didn't want any cripples running around. 6 shot and the 20 gauge with an IC choke seemed to be the ticket! Most coveys were at least 12 - 15 birds and one on Friday morning must have been 20 + birds in the thickest stuff i have ever hunted in, i will probably try and get back out in January for another day or two.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Man, that's awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been out 3 times and yet to see a quail, though I did hear them calling once. They're cool little birds. Congrats on your hunt!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Definately taking my 20 down after Christmas when we head down to southern NM to finish my daughters off range oryx hunt. We saw 3 good coveys last time we went down.

I will be chasing blues where we'll be.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Definitely cool birds to hunt, now if i could find some down here around St George i would be happy.i found one covey at the beginning of the season and missed two of those, they haven't been back to the same area since and i cant seem to find anything else.
Oryx hunt sounds like a good time, mix in some quail hunting and it should be a great time!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Roboz said:


> Oryx hunt sounds like a good time, mix in some quail hunting and it should be a great time!


The only crux is to be busting some quail and then notice an oryx looking at you 200 yds away...


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

High Desert Elk said:


> The only crux is to be busting some quail and then notice an oryx looking at you 200 yds away...


Haha, that would be my luck.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

What area of AZ are you hunting in? I'm heading down there and taking my shotguns. Will likely be hunting North/West of the Phoenix area.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

We were in the Tucson area, i don't really know the area you are going to but I have heard there is supposed to be some decent hunting around Wickenburg.


----------



## Dekeh (Nov 13, 2018)

What a great trip!! I would love to do that.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah, Wickenburg is close to where we're going...within about 30 minutes or so.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Rspeters said:


> Yeah, Wickenburg is close to where we're going...within about 30 minutes or so.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Sweet, let me know how you did!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Where we hunt javelina there is a bunch of quail but by the time we get down there for the last weekend of the hunt they are hard to hunt. They will hold tight and wait until you almost step on them before they will flush. But from the looks of all the spent shotgun shells laying around it is quite good for the early hunters. 

We are down north of Oracle and south west of Mammoth.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats on a successful trip. Arizona has just been added to my territory at work. Was just down there a week back working. Did a little recon while down there. Am hoping to take another "work" trip down soon and get after a few. Actually found places to hunt Mearns, Scalies and Gambels. Pretty excited thinking about this potential opportunity.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

tigerpincer said:


> Congrats on a successful trip. Arizona has just been added to my territory at work. Was just down there a week back working. Did a little recon while down there. Am hoping to take another "work" trip down soon and get after a few. Actually found places to hunt Mearns, Scalies and Gambels. Pretty excited thinking about this potential opportunity.


That would be a great trip to be able to find all 3 in an area, i think the season in Arizona goes until February so i might try to get back down.


----------

